# help!



## cabby (Jan 11, 2011)

The new exam format is killing me. I have taken this thing some many times I have seen the exam 3 different ways. I have scored everywhere between 50-69% and have yet to pass the stupid thing. This last time, I thought was the easiest exam to date, guess not. (one of my lowest scores). I am going to once again subject myself to the punishment called studying. Does anyone have any recommendations for classes. I have done the Irvin Institute with Chelapati, EERM stuff, etc.

Has anyone tried ENSYS Training? It appears expensive but I am at my wits end.

thanks,


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 11, 2011)

cabby said:


> The new exam format is killing me. I have taken this thing some many times I have seen the exam 3 different ways. I have scored everywhere between 50-69% and have yet to pass the stupid thing. This last time, I thought was the easiest exam to date, guess not. (one of my lowest scores). I am going to once again subject myself to the punishment called studying. Does anyone have any recommendations for classes. I have done the Irvin Institute with Chelapati, EERM stuff, etc.
> Has anyone tried ENSYS Training? It appears expensive but I am at my wits end.
> 
> thanks,


What PE electrical discipline are you going to be studying for (i.e. electronics, power, computer)? Some of the newer threads in this forum already have some good suggestions for study review options.


----------



## cabby (Jan 17, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> cabby said:
> 
> 
> > The new exam format is killing me. I have taken this thing some many times I have seen the exam 3 different ways. I have scored everywhere between 50-69% and have yet to pass the stupid thing. This last time, I thought was the easiest exam to date, guess not. (one of my lowest scores). I am going to once again subject myself to the punishment called studying. Does anyone have any recommendations for classes. I have done the Irvin Institute with Chelapati, EERM stuff, etc.
> ...



Will be studying for the "Power".


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 17, 2011)

cabby said:


> Will be studying for the "Power".


In that case then, there have been numerous discussions on member feedback of online review courses in preparation for the PE power exam. Here are few threads that had some good discussions and recommendations for online review courses. I believe there are also some references in those threads that point to older threads as well which discuss this topic. I'm sure there are more threads on this but the links below should give you some good initial direction. Hope that helps and good luck! 

Thread 1

Thread 2

Thread 3

Thread 4


----------



## harsha (Jan 20, 2011)

I am planning to sell the following. If interested hit me up at [email protected]

1.P.E. Electrical License Review Manuals ,2nd Edition by C.V. Chelapati, Ph.D., P.E., - Volume I and II – $ 119.95(negotiable)

Reviews (http://engineerboards.com/lofiversion/index.php/t14220.html)


----------



## harsha (Feb 8, 2011)

harsha said:


> I am planning to sell the following. If interested hit me up at [email protected]
> 1.P.E. Electrical License Review Manuals ,2nd Edition by C.V. Chelapati, Ph.D., P.E., - Volume I and II – $ 119.95(negotiable)
> 
> Reviews (http://engineerboards.com/lofiversion/index.php/t14220.html)



SOLD


----------



## thoolie (Feb 9, 2011)

***Found this PE reference review through work - author unknown***

When you take the actual PE, I would say you only need to bring the first and third books with you. If you've studied as outlined, you will not need to reference any of the others.

PE (Electrical Systems) License Review Manual, Volume 1

C.V. Chelapati

Isbn 0-942115-16-3

- If you can do this entire book, you can very likely pass the exam. This is really the perfect learning/study guide. Explains everything in great detail. The only problem is that I found a couple of small errors and it doesn't cover engineering economics. I started studying it in January 2010 and finished it in august, doing an average of 1-2 hours a day. You can also email the author for clarification, as he still responds to email. It should be noted that this book is designed to take you "soup-to-nuts" for PE Power. It is really the best recommendation I can give.

PE Electrical and Computer: Power Sample Questions and Solutions

NCEES

Isbn 978-1-932613-38-4

- This is basically a sample exam, exactly like the actual exam. I did this over a week, about an hour a day. Good reference and indication of preparedness for the exam. A similar book is offered for all three PE exams.

NEC Code (I used 2008)

- This is a 100% must for the power exam! If you can do the first two books, you'll get pretty good at the code since it is referenced thoroughly.

Handbook of Electrical Power Calculations

H. Wayne Beaty

Isbn 0-07-136298-3

- Tons and tons of power engineering problems spanning PE topics and more. It also is pretty well written (with only a couple sections hard to follow). What's more, the methods shown are typically different than the Chelapati book, allowing for greater insight when combined. This book was used to fill in any gaps left by the previous books - maybe a week of studying.

Electrical Engineering Quick Reference for Power, Electrical &amp; Electronics, and Computer PE Exams

John A Camara

Isbn 978-159126-113-1

- I think this book has been replaced w/ three separate books for each exam. I referenced this a lot. However, I also added my own notes to it which were referenced at least as much. The reference books by Camara are the only ones worth purchasing - his practice problems are useless (I have that book too, but it is not good).

Power Systems Analysis

Grainger

Isbn 0-07-113338-0

-Although this book doesn't give test like problems, it is superb for discussing the theory behind the problems. T-lines, transformer configs, surge z, power flow, symmetrical faults &amp; components, and zero sequence topics are really fleshed out in here. I referenced throughout my study sessions.

I'd also recommend a good power electronics book. I used Fundamentals of Power Electronics by Erickson. Helped with inverter/converter problems.

The only other thing is to bone up on engineering econ! I skipped that part during studying because I didn't see it in the practice exam. Well, low and behold, there were 6-10 of those guys on the exam! I didn’t have the required tables, so I had to guess :/ Also, do not buy any of the Schaums books. I bought both the Systems and Power Electronics ones and was thoroughly disappointed. I also bought a couple other books, but they're not worth mentioning (they were that bad).


----------



## megavar (Feb 10, 2011)

thoolie said:


> ***Found this PE reference review through work - author unknown***
> When you take the actual PE, I would say you only need to bring the first and third books with you. If you've studied as outlined, you will not need to reference any of the others.
> 
> PE (Electrical Systems) License Review Manual, Volume 1
> ...


I totally agree with your advice. I also passed the Oct '10 Power exam. The only difference was that I used the older version of the Grainger book, when it was still written by Prof Stevenson. Do not skip on Eng Econ - this is easy points on exam. I put tabs on everything (text books and 3 ring binder with formulas/sample problems) - you can't afford to waste time looking for info during the exam. The Irvine Institute's (Chelapati) lecture notes on the NCEES sample questions were also helpfull. Know your way around the NEC!!!

good luck with the studies


----------



## va_gator (Feb 10, 2011)

Anybody have a link or wiki for the Eng-Econ material relevant to the PE Exam?

Thanks!


----------



## patelpe (Feb 14, 2011)

va_gator said:


> Anybody have a link or wiki for the Eng-Econ material relevant to the PE Exam?
> Thanks!



I would use the FE review manual for Economics portion. I believe there are four chapters in review manual by M. Lindberg


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 14, 2011)

patelpe said:


> I would use the FE review manual for Economics portion. I believe there are four chapters in review manual by M. Lindberg


lusone:


----------

